# barebow shooting ?



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ive never heard of such a thing ive shot with a bad center shot and it hurt my accuracy. Dan Fitzgerald shows you how to set up your bow and in his words "To make sure its shooting perfect"


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

If you are shooting three under and set really nock high, you can get away with that. Arrow may fly a little weird, but will hit where you want it to. Used to do it myself, but found after awhile, was just easier to experiment with anchor point and cant adjustments until it lined up. Playing with any adjustment on the rest aside from perfect tune tends to make the bow noisy and slow.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*BB vs/ Center shot*

Nonsense! Center shot is important if you want to control your left and right hits.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Center shot is related to arrow flight, and not to BB or sight.

If a slanted arrow flight is Ok with him, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I line mine up dead center with the string and then fine tune from there.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hollowpoint said:


> I line mine up dead center with the string and then fine tune from there.


Me to :thumbs_up


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

:thumbs_upOutdoors I am just slightly inside of center (but I look over the top of my arrow) Indoors due to larger shafts I have to go way inside, don't forget that there is no place on the score card to record arrow flight, in otherwords if the arrow hits where it is aimed then that is the major factor. Don't be afraid to experiment to gain the points. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Hollowpoint said:


> I line mine up dead center with the string and then fine tune from there.


Me also.... I know a guy who sets his dead centre then adjusts poundage to tune as he says it helps his lefts and rights when he looks down the arrow to aim.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks I told him I thought he was full of hot air.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*barebow*

how many here are string walkers and how many bowhunter? do all of you bowhunter style shoot pure instinctive?


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

mnjeff said:


> how many here are string walkers and how many bowhunter? do all of you bowhunter style shoot pure instinctive?


You will never get an honest answer to that. Folks want to be part of the "witchery" of instinctive archery and will say that... unless they are string walking... hard to fake it.

Personally, have string walked, gapped, point-of-aimed, and shoot pure point and shoot. Broke down like this:

String wlaking crazy accurate, but too slow in the woods. Gave it up.

Point-of-aim and gap shooting, not as accurate but, pretty freaking accurate! Never could get consistent out of a tree stand like that unless practiced almost exclusively out of a stand... then couldn't shoot offf the ground.

Point and shoot (instinctive) is inconsistent as all get out, but with practice, works extremely well under hunting situations. No time to think about it, just pick a spot and watch your form... the arrow tends to end up where it needed to go. Targets over a 30 shot course... different story. When I shoot that way, I don't consciously look at anything other than the spot I want to hit, but I will tell you that when I shoot a WB, I have to put a white out dot over the arrow or my right and left get all crazy. Makes me think there is some sub-consious linin' up going on.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ive hunted instinctively and killed 2 deer that way I never EVER look at my arrow shaft I just focus on my spot I could shoot 50 yards consistently.

Killed her at 12 yards my first deer









Heres my longest bow shot ever 32 yards she ran 100 









Heres a 50 yard group with totally instinctive shooting no gaping whatsoever









Heres 30 yards 









I must have a good eye I can hit frogs with my sling shot too and that doesnt requite sights!


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Limey said:


> Me also.... I know a guy who sets his dead centre then adjusts poundage to tune as he says it helps his lefts and rights when he looks down the arrow to aim.


He is just getting the right weight combo for the spine of his arrows.
Too stiff will go left and too soft will go right when shooting right handed with fingers.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Hollowpoint said:


> He is just getting the right weight combo for the spine of his arrows.
> Too stiff will go left and too soft will go right when shooting right handed with fingers.


Just another way to tune a bow. It made a lot of sense to me as the way the guy shoots is via a "framing system":darkbeer:


----------



## hs6181 (Dec 14, 2003)

when shooting with fingers my understanding is the string moves in the direction of the release. If your arrow were exactly centered then the finger release would throw the tail end of the arrow off center, your arrow would need to be a little off center in the direction of your release to get perfect flight.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Sounds like you are talking about arrow nodes here (cylinder resonance if you remember your school physics or nodes and antinodes).

The idea of shooting slightly out centre is to allow for the paradox in the arrow to alingn the arrow nodes up with the intended line to the target.

I did see this explained much bettet than I can but cant remember where I will try and find it, it may have been either by GRIV or on Easton,s sight.

Personally I take the believe if it work then so be it, what I have learnt is that if you shoot dead centre shot you need to reduce poundage or shoot a slightly stiffer shaft or harder plunger. All if these reduce the amount of paradox.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*Nodes thread*

It was on this site, and posted by Leftarrow or....lftarrow?
Cant remember the spelling.


----------

